# Tyre wanted please



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi, i am after one dunlop sp sport MAXX 285 35 ZRF20 run flat, anyone got one sat in the garage does nothing want to sell please? 

I only need one, dont need a set, dont need 4, please drop me message if you have one available, many thanks.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Try user name Usedtyreshop on Ebay mate as he gets everything in there-message him


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorted, thanks, got one from ebay.


----------



## SHRS92 (Apr 4, 2019)

Do you have a link for this bud I need one now


----------

